# Help! Ibew study guide



## Ksch97 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry for any confusion, my phone doesn't always work like it should! I am looking for a study guide for the lineman pre test I have talked to a few people today and they don't know of one. Could somebody please help me with this? If there is one how can I get a study guide. I would like to brush up on my math! Been a little bit if you don't use it you lose it. That is my case I lost it. Still there but needs some help. I hope this cleared up any confusion.


----------

